# Look at what I am getting



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

For Christmas I am pretty sure mine is the one sitting to the right of the black ones


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 December 2020)

when are you collecting him\her,, how exciting


----------



## Amymay (21 December 2020)

I want one!!


----------



## Ownedby4horses (21 December 2020)

OMG how lovely, I am generally a cat person but i want all of those puppies!  How exciting for you, can't wait to see more pics when the little one arrives home!!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 December 2020)

Ooh! How lovely  😊


----------



## PapaverFollis (21 December 2020)

Cuuuuuute!


----------



## Parrotperson (21 December 2020)

lovely girl or boy?


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

Girl , Dram has been really flat since Pearl died I am hoping this will cheer him up and he’s five still a good age to help bring up a Pup.
I have not seen them but the stud dog belongs to a friend of a friend he’s super smart . Pup comes from a small breeder all done properly KC all tests done that sort of thing
They get a vet check on the 12th of Jan .
Then I have to work out how to get her here .


----------



## TPO (21 December 2020)

Very cute 😍


----------



## Parrotperson (21 December 2020)

Well she’s lovely. I’m sure you’ll find a way of getting her to you. Good luck!


----------



## splashgirl45 (21 December 2020)

looking forward to pics when you get her...


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 December 2020)

They are gorgeous - but then I would think that!  Is yours the pale cream or the darker one to the right of the black?


----------



## Rowreach (21 December 2020)

Oh  I so miss mine, I've sort of said I'm never having another one, only having small dogs from now on, but you've made me have a hankering now


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

The pale cream the breeder is keeping the dark one .


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

Rowreach said:



			Oh  I so miss mine, I've sort of said I'm never having another one, only having small dogs from now on, but you've made me have a hankering now 

Click to expand...

I know we where just saying with good luck we will be 75 when she dies too old for a Lab Pup .


----------



## Follysmum (21 December 2020)

Beautiful 
I’m looking still as my JR is very lonely after losing 2 of his mates so close together. Still ridiculous prices for non KC pups.


----------



## rara007 (21 December 2020)

Fab!


----------



## Clodagh (21 December 2020)

Oh so beautiful.


----------



## TheresaW (21 December 2020)

Not that I ever want another puppy, but am a little bit envious.

Very happy for you, and Dram x


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (21 December 2020)

Best Christmas present ever 😁


----------



## buddylove (21 December 2020)

Yay!! I have sold my pony (still have the kid's ponies to look after) and have gone full chat into my new hobby, miniature long haired dachshunds! I pick up Ginny in two days, and Elsie arrives mid January, I can't wait!!
We have a lab as well, she makes a very good nanny dog as she wasn't allowed pups of her own due to less than perfect hip scores.


----------



## wren123 (21 December 2020)

Beautiful, and how nice to have something to look forward to.
We will expect lots of photos.


----------



## dogatemysalad (21 December 2020)

Oh wow. That would be my absolute dream puppy. One day....
Lucky, lucky you and lucky puppy. He'll have a wonderful home with you.


----------



## Stiff Knees (21 December 2020)

Good choice Goldenstar 🐾😍


----------



## OldNag (21 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			....
Then I have to work out how to get her here .
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'll pick her up for you and forget to drop her off and accidentally bring her home with me

Gorgeous! Lucky you


----------



## misst (21 December 2020)

Beautiful pup♥️ they are such good timewasters which is perfect for lockdown 🙂


----------



## ycbm (21 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 61609


For Christmas I am pretty sure mine is the one sitting to the right of the black ones
		
Click to expand...


You lucky girl!   I don't think a pair of safety stirrups really compares with that 😁


----------



## JennBags (21 December 2020)

Oh you lucky thing. She looks gorgeous.


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

I am just beginning to get excited when Pearl went we did not intend to get another until Mums Lurcher Yasmin goes .
But Drams not at all happy without another Lab , Pearl and Killi brought him up .Then this litter came up and I just went for it .
The not viewing thing was freaking me out but the stud dogs owner is a very good friend of a Friend and I confident all is as it should be .
I am little worried about socialising her in lockdown but we have people working here everyday and adding play with puppy to the job list will go the trick .
Yes it will be good if lockdown continues plenty of time with her .
Who am I kidding I am planning a 24/7 Labradorfest.
I kind of think we won’t be have holidays next year we planning a joint 60 th special holiday I don’t think that is happening .


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

I will ,err ,have to watch the Lurcher does not eat her .


----------



## SAujla (21 December 2020)

What a beautiful litter, take loads of puppy pics! Have you got a name for her yet?


----------



## Goldenstar (21 December 2020)

No name ,we will run with Puppity pup pup and see where we get


----------



## On the Hoof (22 December 2020)

Awww they all look gawjus - what a wonderful
Pressie


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2020)

I am ,deep breath, arranging for her to come by pet courier , I can’t see the CV situation is going to relax enough for us to drive five hours to get her .
I have spoken to the breeder and she and her kids are going to get her used to a carrier so it not too much of a shock .


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 December 2020)

when is she arriving?  i am getting excited for you.   my next door neighbour got a fox red lab a while ago and he is gorgeous, makes my little terrier pup look even smaller than she is...


----------



## wren123 (22 December 2020)

You've got to do what you've got to do. I'm sure she'll be fine and hopefully sleep most of the time.


----------



## Sasa0409 (22 December 2020)

Awww, beautiful pups!


----------



## Clodagh (22 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			I am ,deep breath, arranging for her to come by pet courier , I can’t see the CV situation is going to relax enough for us to drive five hours to get her .
I have spoken to the breeder and she and her kids are going to get her used to a carrier so it not too much of a shock .
		
Click to expand...

Last winter a friend had his lab pup come from North Yorkshire to Essex by courier, all was fine. It will be a stressful day for you though.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			I will ,err ,have to watch the Lurcher does not eat her .
		
Click to expand...



Norty!


----------



## DabDab (22 December 2020)

I'm not a labrador person at all, but wow that is a cracking looking litter. Congratulations!! 
Hope the little lady arrives safe and sound


----------



## MrsMozart (22 December 2020)

Oh how scrummy!


----------



## HorseyTee (22 December 2020)

Oh gosh. Can't wait to see pics. 

I lost my old girl a year ago and still have her son who's 11 now. 
I don't think I could have another lab and especially not yellows again.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 December 2020)

HorseyTee said:



			Oh gosh. Can't wait to see pics.

I lost my old girl a year ago and still have her son who's 11 now.
I don't think I could have another lab and especially not yellows again.
		
Click to expand...




Awww, how could you not have another of those? They look lovely


----------



## Goldenstar (22 December 2020)

splashgirl45 said:



			when is she arriving?  i am getting excited for you.   my next door neighbour got a fox red lab a while ago and he is gorgeous, makes my little terrier pup look even smaller than she is...
		
Click to expand...

Her vet check is the 12 Jan so asap after that .
I can’t believe those Pups will have any issues they all look mint .
I had a cry about Pearl and Killi earlier I always do when another is on the cards .
I am worried about the courier thing but I have checked it all out they house to house courier all over Europe , the pup will come in a single door to door transport no stops .


----------



## splashgirl45 (22 December 2020)

not long to wait then


----------



## HorseyTee (22 December 2020)

Pearlsacarolsinger said:



			Awww, how could you not have another of those? They look lovely
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I am still struggling a year later with the loss of the old girl and the boy is extremely special too and when he goes I honestly don't know if I could look at another lab without seeing them. 

But I can definitely enjoy puppy pics from other people!


----------



## EventingMum (22 December 2020)

How lovely, although I have had JRTs all my adult/married life I have a soft spot for labs - I got one for my 5th birthday and he was my constant childhood companion especially as I was an only child. We lost him when I was 19 and it was heartbreaking - they really are super dogs. Have fun with her when she arrives!


----------



## KEK (22 December 2020)

Gorgeous pup! Mine is supposed to  be arriving on the 12th of Jan too.. Very nervous about the travel cause she's interstate and the state next to hers has just gone into lockdown :/ really crossing everything they get it contained as if we close our boarders to all again the flight will be cancelled :/


----------



## SaharaS (23 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			I know we where just saying with good luck we will be 75 when she dies too old for a Lab Pup .
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous pups...and yet again..I am slightly shocked as had you in my head as mid to late 40s...I'm still shocked about another member being a new granny when she is only 24(in my head)


----------



## SaharaS (23 December 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			Her vet check is the 12 Jan so asap after that .
I can’t believe those Pups will have any issues they all look mint .
I had a cry about Pearl and Killi earlier I always do when another is on the cards .
I am worried about the courier thing but I have checked it all out they house to house courier all over Europe , the pup will come in a single door to door transport no stops .
		
Click to expand...

There is one I would strongly suggest avoiding, from experience..uk based and they transport from Europe and aren't quite what they make out. Happy to give their name via pm but a little clue their name involves a number above three... and the word like these🐾🐾 I am sure you would anyway..but make sure the company can provide proof of insurance.


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 December 2020)

So cute!!!


----------



## MrsMozart (23 December 2020)

KEK said:



			Gorgeous pup! Mine is supposed to  be arriving on the 12th of Jan too.. Very nervous about the travel cause she's interstate and the state next to hers has just gone into lockdown :/ really crossing everything they get it contained as if we close our boarders to all again the flight will be cancelled :/
		
Click to expand...

Eek! I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Shady (23 December 2020)

How did I miss this?!!
They look lovely GS and just as exciting as my Gremkitties!
I couldn't get to see the kittens so I asked for photo's and video's from when they were tiny and I followed on her FB.
Can't wait to see her being properly introduced on here later . xx


----------



## Bellasophia (28 December 2020)

Looks a lovely litter.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 December 2020)

Overachievers in the cuteness stakes


----------



## Bellasophia (31 December 2020)

Can we start a name suggestion for her?
  Golden star ?..she has to be Stella.


----------



## ihatework (31 December 2020)

Adorable!!
I spent Christmas Day with a litter of 12 x 7 week lab puppies and 5 x 4 week boarder puppies. 
It was the best Christmas Day for a long time 😁


----------



## JennBags (3 January 2021)

ihatework said:



			Adorable!!
I spent Christmas Day with a litter of 12 x 7 week lab puppies and 5 x 4 week boarder puppies. 
It was the best Christmas Day for a long time 😁
		
Click to expand...

Err...where are the pictures?  No pictures means it didn't happen 😜😂


----------



## LadyGascoyne (3 January 2021)

Can’t believe I’m so behind on this - they are gorgeous!!

Lucky you.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 January 2021)

The courier is booked pickup is the 14th at one pm he will drive straight here with no stops .
Getting excited now .


----------



## ycbm (6 January 2021)

we need this joy to share at the moment.. 8 days and  counting   pictures as she comes out of the van pleeeease .


----------



## DressageCob (7 January 2021)

So exciting! Beautiful puppies. You're going to have a looooooong day on the 14th. I can't wait for the new arrival photos.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 January 2021)

I think we are all getting excited with you!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 January 2021)

Thank you all its something nice to look forward to .


----------



## splashgirl45 (7 January 2021)

what good news, something for us all to look forward to,  hope all goes well and we have lots of pics when she arrives


----------



## Asha (7 January 2021)

Gorgeous ! Lucky you and lucky pup. Looking forward to all the puppy photos


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2021)

Here they are at the vets yesterday 
Mine is on the far right in the corner with the very large ears!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63182


Here they are at the vets yesterday
Mine is on the far right in the corner with the very large ears!
		
Click to expand...


Our butterscotch coloured one has fabulously large ears like those.  Is she arriving this week?


----------



## Goldenstar (13 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Our butterscotch coloured one has fabulously large ears like those.  Is she arriving this week?
		
Click to expand...

 Tomorrow they are picking her up at one .


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 January 2021)

exciting


----------



## BallyJ (13 January 2021)

Just seen this!! Not long to wait


----------



## Asha (13 January 2021)

I feel excited for you.. we all need puppy photos to keep us smiling right now.


----------



## buddylove (13 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Tomorrow they are picking her up at one .
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to lots of piccies 🙂


----------



## MrsMozart (13 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Tomorrow they are picking her up at one .
		
Click to expand...


Ooh. Excitement indeed!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 January 2021)

I am waiting with bated breath for the pics!  All puppies are gorgeous but yellow lab puppies are extra specially gorgeous imo.


----------



## ycbm (13 January 2021)

You've got the best coloured one!


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 January 2021)

I'm stupidly excited too. Love your little big ears, she's a lovely colour too. I'm too old to say, I want one, but I do.


----------



## wren123 (13 January 2021)

Oh how exciting!

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

On her way 
those ears are huge


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)




----------



## wren123 (14 January 2021)

🥰
I'm excited for you!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Strapped into the front of the van because of the cold .


----------



## MrsMozart (14 January 2021)

Oh excites!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Getting ready


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Bit worried about MrGS’s Band O telly so I am going to put pipe Insulation on the edge of it .
Dram ate one of the speakers when he was a pup .


----------



## shamrock2021 (14 January 2021)

Aww she is very pretty. I bet you can’t wait for her arrival . Your lucky to be able to get a puppy in these crazy times. My friend is a breeder he is get hundreds of messages of people asking for puppies.


----------



## chaps89 (14 January 2021)

Showing my ignorance, I had no idea you could get different colours in the same litter.
Yours is absolutely beautiful, I have she travels well and arrives safely


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 January 2021)

chaps89 said:



			Showing my ignorance, I had no idea you could get different colours in the same litter.
Yours is absolutely beautiful, I have she travels well and arrives safely 

Click to expand...


Chaps, you can have differing shades of yellow, black and 'chocolate' all in the same litter.

GS, she is gorgeous, give her a big cuddle from me!


----------



## EventingMum (14 January 2021)

She is beautiful! It's great she is travelling in the warmth.


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 January 2021)

Checking in to see if she's arrived yet....


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Chaps, you can have differing shades of yellow, black and 'chocolate' all in the same litter.

GS, she is gorgeous, give her a big cuddle from me!
		
Click to expand...


TBF, 3 colours is quite unusual but it is possible depending on the sire's and dam's genes


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

They are one hour away


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Drams litter had red yellow and black in it


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Not what I had in mind


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Then this


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Showing as seven minutes past five arrival


----------



## MrsMozart (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Showing as seven minutes past five arrival
		
Click to expand...


And it's now seven minutes past five... * looks at watch and screen repeatedly and somewhat pointedly... *


----------



## BallyJ (14 January 2021)

5.15pm!!!


----------



## ihatework (14 January 2021)

Come on!!!!


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 January 2021)

Just popping out to feed the horse. I'll be back and expecting to see the delicious one....


----------



## Roxylola (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Then this 
	View attachment 63245

Click to expand...

I sold a metal dog crate on ebay and I had to put photos with the cat in as he wouldn't get out - was a big crate, would have housed a lab easily, stupid cat!
Hope shes arrived and you're enjoying puppy cuddles


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)




----------



## JennBags (14 January 2021)

Oh my goodness, gorgeous, she looks so pale next to your other one.  Let the fun begin 🤣


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 January 2021)

signed in to check,    at last, lovely pic


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63252

Click to expand...

How gorgeous!  X


----------



## dogatemysalad (14 January 2021)

Perfect picture. Have a happy life little one.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 January 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

She‘s a lovely calm bold pup she hears or sees something different stops looks approaches .
Dram was playing with her within minutes, she eaten, peed on a puppy pad  and I have put her in the pen for a little while .
She is adorable


----------



## MrsMozart (14 January 2021)

Oh hello sweetpea! 

They look gorgeous together 🤗💗


----------



## TheresaW (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63252

Click to expand...

What a fab photo. I hope you all have lots of fun and happy times together. You certainly deserve it x


----------



## Asha (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63252

Click to expand...

What a lovely welcome for her , gorgeous photo x


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 January 2021)

sounds like you have started well.  lovely pup


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

First meeting


----------



## JennBags (14 January 2021)

Do we have a name yet?


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)




----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Not yet the breeder called her Pearl Drop we may have another Pearl .


----------



## EventingMum (14 January 2021)

These pictures have really made me smile after a rubbish day - thank you!


----------



## Red-1 (14 January 2021)

Gorgeous puppy!!!


----------



## splashgirl45 (14 January 2021)

so nice to see puppy pics


----------



## buddylove (14 January 2021)

She's lovely enjoy many happy years with her. In the words of one of my 8 year old daughters, our puppy is being "a little bu**er" today!!


----------



## ycbm (14 January 2021)

I am SO jealous that you have that beautiful young life to brighten your days.  Than you for sharing her with us.  
.


----------



## Stiff Knees (14 January 2021)

The name Pearl suits her very well indeed 😍


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

I popped her in the pen as I needed to do stuff she got into the bed I went away and when I came back  there was Dram 
How sweet is that ?


----------



## HashRouge (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63258


I popped her in the pen as I needed to do stuff she got into the bed I went away and when I came back  there was Dram
How sweet is that ?
		
Click to expand...

Oh god I love them 😍
You know you can never post enough photos right?!


----------



## wren123 (14 January 2021)

That is incredibly cute 😍

How old is dram?


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

Five rising six


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 January 2021)

Just fabulous!


----------



## ihatework (14 January 2021)

Just ❤️


----------



## buddylove (14 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63258


I popped her in the pen as I needed to do stuff she got into the bed I went away and when I came back  there was Dram
How sweet is that ?
		
Click to expand...

Labs make the best Nanny's x


----------



## BBP (14 January 2021)

Just gorgeous. So lovely to have puppy pics to look at on a rubbish day.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 January 2021)

She sleeping on the sofa snuggled up to MrGS age flat our and snoring DRam is on my chair I am sitting on a large log . Bob ( cat ) is on the chair at the other side of the fire .
Seems to be fitting in .


----------



## chaps89 (14 January 2021)

She's gorgeous and sounds like she's settling in well, Dram looks very sweet with her too


----------



## nikicb (14 January 2021)

Absolutely lovely.  We currently have a black lab, but used to have a yellow.  They are just the best dogs.  We also have a cocker spaniel who is lovely too, but labs are just so peaceful and kind.  Looking forward to seeing many more pictures as Pearl grows up.  x


----------



## Chiffy (15 January 2021)

Been following this thread Goldenstar . Lovely photos, gorgeous pup, love a yellow lab. Hope you have had a peaceful first night. 
Enjoy your pup, it’s tiring but a joy and they grow up so quickly.


----------



## DabDab (15 January 2021)

Naww, Dram is so lovely. It's like he picked her out himself 😍


----------



## wren123 (15 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Five rising six
		
Click to expand...


Thank you, I wondered as we have a 12 rising 13 lab and I was wondering how she would take to a puppy. But he's still young so no comparison! It's lovely to see how he had taken to her already.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2021)

I am so proud of Dram he’s being adorable .
Pup slept from ten past twelve until ten past five in a small crate by the bed so pleased with her .


----------



## ArklePig (15 January 2021)

I too have been following this thread, so pleased to read she had a good night. They make a beautiful pair


----------



## BlackRider (15 January 2021)

Pup is gorgous!

Can't wait for more pics


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 January 2021)

dram is gorgeous,  i have a similar pen and have found it so useful ,i pop my puppy in while i do things like shower so i know she is safe and not chewing wires etc...


wren123 said:



			Thank you, I wondered as we have a 12 rising 13 lab and I was wondering how she would take to a puppy. But he's still young so no comparison! It's lovely to see how he had taken to her already.
		
Click to expand...

i have a 14 1/2 year old collie and only decided to go ahead with getting a puppy as my collie was so good with my friends new pup....she has taken to mine very well and i just have to step in sometimes if pup gets too playful as she wont tell her off....


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2021)

wren123 said:



			Thank you, I wondered as we have a 12 rising 13 lab and I was wondering how she would take to a puppy. But he's still young so no comparison! It's lovely to see how he had taken to her already.
		
Click to expand...

Killi was that age when Dram arrived from the day we got her she took charge of him I was worried that she was too old but she loved him really loved him It was Killi who stopped the cage use while we out she sat by the cage looked at me and just said no
then lay with him in between her paws .


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2021)

Just because...


----------



## ycbm (15 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...


Oh my .... that's just lovely!


----------



## MrsMozart (15 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...


That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## BallyJ (15 January 2021)

So cute!! loving all of these photos


----------



## dogatemysalad (15 January 2021)

Oh lordy, that is a picture that says a thousand words. It's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## splashgirl45 (15 January 2021)

what a lovely picture, they both look beautiful


----------



## Stiff Knees (15 January 2021)

Dram and Pearl, sitting in a tree, K I S S I N G 😍😇


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2021)

MRGS said do you think this is a grooming type situation .....possibly


----------



## Asha (15 January 2021)

Just utterly beautiful.


----------



## JennBags (15 January 2021)

That's 


Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...

How lovely!  Is that Killi and Dram, or Dram and Pearl?


----------



## Goldenstar (15 January 2021)

JennBags said:



			That's

How lovely!  Is that Killi and Dram, or Dram and Pearl?
		
Click to expand...

That’s Dram and Pearl I am ridiculously proud of him .


----------



## JennBags (15 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			That’s Dram and Pearl I am ridiculously proud of him .
		
Click to expand...

And so you should be, he looks like he's a wonderful big brother 💕💕💕


----------



## Shady (15 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...

Late as usual ,but oh my, what a picture
So happy for you all xxxx


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...

Dear me, too cute! 😍


----------



## Smitty (16 January 2021)

Scrummy pics, thank you 😀


----------



## Red-1 (16 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63288


Just because...
		
Click to expand...

Gorgeous photo!



JennBags said:



			That's

How lovely!  Is that Killi and Dram, or Dram and Pearl?
		
Click to expand...




Goldenstar said:



			That’s Dram and Pearl I am ridiculously proud of him .
		
Click to expand...

Wow, I presumed it was an old photo. Wait for Dram to say no to the cage!


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2021)

I mean really ,how do you get anything done when you keep finding things like that


----------



## Goldenstar (16 January 2021)

BTW her legs are longer than when she arrived .
She’s peeing and pooing outside I take her out every hour on the hour .
She slept from just after twelve until ten to seven 💖
I take her for fresh air zipped into my disgusting hi viz coat when she’s had enough she puts her head in and pushes it into the top of sleeve and my heart just flips .
Labrador puppies - hard wired to wheedle their way into hearts and ensure a long life and a pampered old age .


----------



## Chiffy (16 January 2021)

Gorgeous pup, yes they do sleep a lot at first but you will get to the stage when you wish she was asleep! Haha! Fun to come! 
I am a flatcoat owner but I do love yellow labradors ❤️🐾


----------



## JennBags (16 January 2021)

She's just adorable.  Lab puppies seem much quieter than collie puppies!
The first day we got Juno home, she walked underneath Suzie (Westie).  Day 2 she couldn't, it's amazing how fast they grow at this age.  It wasn't long before Suzie could walk underneath Juno.  Enjoy the baby puppy days, you don't get them back.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2021)

We are having a great time here she’s such fun and Dram is making it very easy by being a good mentor .
Mrs Lurcher is fine she just keeps away and I just use the pen ( which is great ) for when I need to be on the yard .
I have started with the pees outside despite the cold .
Every hour on the hour and she goes like clock work I have not quite got the poos perfect we have had two accidents but pretty well if I get the timing right she clean in the house .
She woke me at two I took her out side poo and pee straight away .
She then wanted to play so tempting but I put her back in the crate and got back into bed she yowled a while ten minutes perhaps twenty minutes ( this is the bit I am not good at the temptation to take her to bed and play is strong ) And then she fell asleep slept till ten to eight ! not so perfect as I was depending on the puppy alarm to wake me up.
I am not playing with her much I am letting Dram take the lead and she’s better learning about being dog a first .


----------



## On the Hoof (17 January 2021)

I’m late to this party but oh oh my what a gorgeous pup and beautiful pictures  of them together, that is beyond sweet.  I have puppy envy


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2021)

Today’s offering


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2021)

You know you're committed to this now,  don't you?  There will be howls of protest if regular pictures are not forthcoming, she's keeping a lot of us sane,  I think 😁


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2021)

I will try .
She’s grown since Thursday


----------



## MrsMozart (17 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I will try .
She’s grown since Thursday
		
Click to expand...

Was just thinking that from that last picture! They grow so fast.


----------



## ycbm (17 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I will try .
She’s grown since Thursday
		
Click to expand...

I thought so.


----------



## dogatemysalad (17 January 2021)

You're either very good at photography or she's an exceptionally stunning dog. Loving the pictures.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2021)

I am famed for my awful photo skills and my videos of horses are the stuff of legend but not in a good way


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2021)

There’s a lot of this going on


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2021)

Followed by this


----------



## ArklePig (19 January 2021)

What a lovely girl. 😍


----------



## JennBags (19 January 2021)

My heart melts every time I see her, you must be over the moon ❤️❤️


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

I'm loving these pictures!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2021)

JennBags said:



			My heart melts every time I see her, you must be over the moon ❤️❤️
		
Click to expand...

She’s magic and Dram is so sweet when he brings toys and encourages her to play.
She was doing that mad running earlier when their back legs  go into front of their front ones 
I have started a little bit of training she quick and has sit vocally and this afternoon I started only from the hand signal and she got that .
I have started recall work in the house and while it’s not perfect ( why would it be ) she has the beginnings of focus .
I know some people think this is too soon but I think it’s a mistake to let them grow into mini hooligans and say btw I need to train you .


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63602


There’s a lot of this going on
		
Click to expand...

That one needs framing.


----------



## JennBags (19 January 2021)

I started training with Juno the first day I got her home!


----------



## HashRouge (19 January 2021)

I just love them GS!!!
My livery yard friend has just offered me a pup when she has a litter from her lovely Lab bitch and I don't think I could say no!! Will be a year or two yet, but very exciting to think about!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			That one needs framing.
		
Click to expand...

I have loads and loads it’s hard to choose .
Dad would have loved her .


----------



## Goldenstar (19 January 2021)

HashRouge said:



			I just love them GS!!!
My livery yard friend has just offered me a pup when she has a litter from her lovely Lab bitch and I don't think I could say no!! Will be a year or two yet, but very exciting to think about!
		
Click to expand...

It is exciting and at the minute I can enjoy her without time pressure .
Having a puppy is a very special experience .
What I love is watching the adult emerge


----------



## ycbm (19 January 2021)

I don't know anything about training dogs,  GS, but isn't training just a game to her at the moment,  working out what will please you? 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2021)

Growing like a weed


----------



## janem_g (23 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63873


Growing like a weed
		
Click to expand...

So gorgeous, currently having a go at persuading my husband having 2 dogs wouldnt be much more work than the one we have


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2021)

Two is easier than one apart from the mess it’s double the house cleaning .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 January 2021)

She is, of course, still gorgeous.  I don't understand why anyone wouldn't start training from the beginning.  In fact, imo, it's like schooling horses, something that happens whether you intend it to or not, in every interaction you have with the dog/horse and better when it's in a context.  There is certainly no point in letting them get used to running wild before you step in.

We say exactly the same as you 'Dad would have loved these 2' and they would have loved him.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2021)

I took Dram for a short while to a gun dog trainer he would been around a year old he told it’s not uncommon for people to bring eighteen month old dogs who know nothing .
Dram was super well behaved I was so proud when he said I had done a good job .
Mini Minx is sitting waiting for until I say ok before she eats .
Following me when I tap my thigh .
Ok recall but nothing like what you need in public .
she knows  ahah ( that’s naughty ) and No 
She is like a little sponge .
The housetraining is ace I had to leave her during the day on Thursday and Friday for three hours I left her in the puppy pen with pads .
Got back both times to a dry pen and a puppy desperate to get out .


----------



## JennBags (23 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 63873


Growing like a weed
		
Click to expand...

She really is 💕💕


----------



## Goldenstar (23 January 2021)

Not short of toys


----------



## Chiffy (24 January 2021)

Just caught up on yesterday’s report Goldenstar. She’s coming on a treat. So glad to see someone getting on with little bits of training right from the start. It’s amazing how much they can take in and they never forget.


----------



## ycbm (24 January 2021)

I prefer Mini Minx as a name,  I hope it sticks.

Loving the pictures,  I can't believe how fast she is growing!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 January 2021)

Here she is stuffed with supper playing with old socks
We took on a short trip in the car today she was fine
Taking her for short walks in nearest paddock now just five mins
She’s amazed when mrs Lurcher runs
They also shared a bed yesterday which was good


----------



## Goldenstar (25 January 2021)

Oh try again


----------



## Goldenstar (25 January 2021)

There she is little brat .


----------



## Amymay (25 January 2021)

Big fat tum, tums 💕


----------



## HashRouge (25 January 2021)

God I just adore her!!


----------



## chaps89 (25 January 2021)

Puppy tummy! 😍


----------



## JennBags (25 January 2021)

Awww look at that puppy belly!


----------



## ycbm (25 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh try again 
	View attachment 64194

Click to expand...


What an intelligent face


----------



## Goldenstar (25 January 2021)

ycbm said:



			What an intelligent face 

Click to expand...

She’s going to be a Madam


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2021)

Dram was having a sneaky sleep in the dining room twenty minutes later this had happened


----------



## dogatemysalad (27 January 2021)

Absolutely love these pictures.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 January 2021)

dogatemysalad said:



			Absolutely love these pictures.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you she is adorable and great fun .
She is still sleeping overnight which makes everything a great pleasure .


----------



## wren123 (27 January 2021)

She is adorable, your pictures always make me smile.


----------



## JennBags (27 January 2021)

I love getting an alert "Goldenstar replied to the thread 'Look at what I'm getting'" as I know we're going to have puppy pics


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2021)

More resting in the Dining Room she is getting big we will need a sofa soon


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 January 2021)

She is lovely and Dram is so good with her!


----------



## ycbm (28 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 64481


More resting in the Dining Room she is getting big we will need a sofa soon
		
Click to expand...


🥰


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2021)

Nightmare, I am in the kitchen Pearls on the bed playing with toys I noticed her retching and go to look and she throws up this
I am still shaking


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2021)




----------



## ycbm (28 January 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 64491

Click to expand...

😱

I hope it's the only one!


----------



## dogatemysalad (28 January 2021)

Thank goodness she brought it up. I'd hate to think of Pearl having to go to the vets. Just love the last photo of Pearl and Dram.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2021)

So do I ,I have no idea where it’s from she looks happy and bright .


----------



## chaps89 (28 January 2021)

Gosh that's frightening. Hopefully she is none the worse for that. Her and Dram on the armchair are just too cute


----------



## Goldenstar (28 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			She is lovely and Dram is so good with her!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you she is wonderful .
Dram is a Hero with her so kind .In the morning when I get her out her crate she climbs out and he checks her out before saying  right off to front door we need to get you  out and on the lawn and off they go .


----------



## JennBags (29 January 2021)

Thank goodness she got that out.  How do they manage to find these things!


----------



## DabDab (29 January 2021)

Crikey, that's scary! A puppy of mine pulled one out of a bookcase once (it was loose and sticking out a little bit).

Your Pearl and Dram pics would make a fantastic calender


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 January 2021)

❤️ Oh my!! How have I missed this. 
Completely gorgeous! 
My bosses have got one a similar age. I forget the squishy floppiness of a baby Labradog!


----------



## HorseyTee (29 January 2021)

So adorable and I just love how they are firm friends already. 
I love the puppy stage, it's the best.


----------



## MrsMozart (30 January 2021)

Bloody hell lass! What a scare. Very pleased she's okay.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 February 2021)

Getting vicious


----------



## Goldenstar (2 February 2021)




----------



## Goldenstar (2 February 2021)

Today’s offerings 
I have loads of lovely cuddling shoots Dram is such a sweet dog .
She went leggy nows she back to chubby .
Mrs Lurcher will now share the same air so that’s progress.
Pearl does not like the wet


----------



## ycbm (2 February 2021)

It's  impossible to interpret those arms around her for anything but protectiveness,  isn't it?  So sweet.


----------



## dogatemysalad (2 February 2021)

I'm finding it difficult to chose who's the sweetest, Dram or Pearl. 
Pearl is gorgeous because she's an adorable puppy and so trusting, but Dram is so loving and protective, and very handsome.


----------



## Clodagh (3 February 2021)

They are very beautiful.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 February 2021)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Asha (4 February 2021)

What a lovely start in life shes having. The photos of her and Dram cuddling are just gorgeous.


----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2021)




----------



## Goldenstar (5 February 2021)

Not sure Pearl understands how dog  live


----------



## ycbm (5 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 64887
View attachment 64888
View attachment 64887

Click to expand...


🥰


----------



## Pearlsasinger (5 February 2021)

Goodness, isn't she growing?  She's really got to the leggy stage!


----------



## Goldenstar (12 February 2021)

View attachment 65724


She’s getting bigger he has to work to her head in his mouth now


----------



## ycbm (12 February 2021)

That looks like the old circus lions show!   
.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2021)

Size check !


----------



## Clodagh (13 February 2021)

Nothing wrong with that tum!


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2021)

The picture that’s disappeared from above


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2021)

She was in the vets for a jab on Friday the vet thought she was a little thin .She eats  a huge amount she is just over 8 kilos she’s doubled her weight in a month !!!!


----------



## Moobli (13 February 2021)

Such good friends.  It is lovely to see.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2021)

Moobli said:



			Such good friends.  It is lovely to see.
		
Click to expand...

It is lovely he is very sweet he will go and get her a toy and say let’s play with this and when she sleeping he goes and has a little sniff and checks she’s ok .
He supervises when she goes out to go to the loo , he’s takes it very seriously


----------



## sjb10 (13 February 2021)

They are so lovely together, and amazing how much she has grown. Or perhaps not to those of you who are seasoned dog owners 😄


----------



## Goldenstar (13 February 2021)

No it’s like a miracle every time you have one.
They arrive at eight weeks they babies with baby brains at twelve they can think so much more it’s just the most exciting experience.


----------



## BBP (14 February 2021)

If I knew my dog would be as happy as dram is with his charge, I’d be getting another puppy in a heartbeat, he’s just gorgeous!


----------



## Goldenstar (14 February 2021)

I did worry a little because he’s my dog and was used to getting loads of my time .
A Puppy takes a lot of your time you can’t avoid you make them into what you want in the first six months .
Drams always been  very playful but his lab friends  where older bitches and when Pearl the first died he had only Mrs Lurcher whose not a very interactive dog .
Dram loves soft toys it’s the sweetest thing when he takes her one and says let’s play  I am so glad I did it .


----------



## JennBags (15 February 2021)

I've not been getting notifications so I had loads of pictures to catch up on!
Dram really is wonderful with her, like BBP if I thought Juno would be like that I'd get another puppy too.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			It is lovely he is very sweet he will go and get her a toy and say let’s play with this and when she sleeping he goes and has a little sniff and checks she’s ok .
He supervises when she goes out to go to the loo , he’s takes it very seriously
		
Click to expand...


Our Rottweiler used to 'chase' the pups up the yard running more slowly than they were, just like a parent playing with a toddler.  I love watching the different interactions between them, as the pups grow.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I did worry a little because he’s my dog and was used to getting loads of my time .
A Puppy takes a lot of your time you can’t avoid you make them into what you want in the first six months .
Drams always been  very playful but his lab friends  where older bitches and when Pearl the first died he had only Mrs Lurcher whose not a very interactive dog .
Dram loves soft toys it’s the sweetest thing when he takes her one and says let’s play  I am so glad I did it .
		
Click to expand...



My parents had 2 black Labs, as their last dogs.  They loved soft toys and really looked after them, they had pairs of everything.  We introduced the Rottweiler pups to the remaining one after her sister and my Mum had both died, Holly went to her toy basket and picked out 2 reindeer, gave one each to the pups and settled down to watch the pups play with them.  Mum would have loved to see it and another relative then told us that Holly had done exactly the same when she took her pup to visit.
I have to admit that when the Rotters inherited the toy basket the toys didn't last long!


----------



## Goldenstar (15 February 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			My parents had 2 black Labs, as their last dogs.  They loved soft toys and really looked after them, they had pairs of everything.  We introduced the Rottweiler pups to the remaining one after her sister and my Mum had both died, Holly went to her toy basket and picked out 2 reindeer, gave one each to the pups and settled down to watch the pups play with them.  Mum would have loved to see it and another relative then told us that Holly had done exactly the same when she took her pup to visit.
I have to admit that when the Rotters inherited the toy basket the toys didn't last long!
		
Click to expand...

Labs love toys , Pearl is less careful than Dram they won’t last as long.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Labs love toys , Pearl is less careful than Dram they won’t last as long.
		
Click to expand...


The current pair (working bred) are real chewers, we now avoid soft toys for them but they both love to carry a ball.


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2021)

Wash day


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2021)




----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2021)

The speed of growth is jaw dropping


----------



## MrsMozart (19 February 2021)

So cute and so big already!


----------



## Goldenstar (19 February 2021)

She’s full of dinner in that shot but she’s gone from leggy to chunky this week .


----------



## Northern Hare (19 February 2021)

She's such a beautiful dog, I love seeing the photos - thanks for posting! 😊


----------



## wren123 (19 February 2021)

Dear lord she looks like she's doubled in size from your last photo!


----------



## ycbm (19 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 66170


Wash day
		
Click to expand...


I got that fox for Christmas from SiL!  

Pearl is just gorgeous,  I love seeing her grow up.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2021)

Getting bigger and bigger


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2021)

She almost makes me puppy broody. Almost but not quite!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (28 February 2021)

Hasn't she grown?  She is, of course, still gorgeous!


----------



## wren123 (28 February 2021)

As lovely as ever, she's made me very puppy broody!


----------



## ycbm (28 February 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 66902


Getting bigger and bigger
		
Click to expand...


There's some good bone on that puppy!


----------



## timbobs (28 February 2021)

I’ve only just seen this thread and thoroughly enjoyed looking through all the pics. You have such beautiful dogs! 🥰


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2021)

timbobs said:



			I’ve only just seen this thread and thoroughly enjoyed looking through all the pics. You have such beautiful dogs! 🥰
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Goldenstar (9 March 2021)

Here they are 
Pearls quite the little dog now


----------



## dogatemysalad (9 March 2021)

Love seeing these pictures. Pearl is such a beautiful dog.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 March 2021)

she is such a lovely colour, will she get darker as she matures ?  she is so pretty and he looks like a proud dad bless him


----------



## Goldenstar (9 March 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			she is such a lovely colour, will she get darker as she matures ?  she is so pretty and he looks like a proud dad bless him
		
Click to expand...

She is an unusual colour there’s almost a silver sheen to her in certain lights she cast out her puppy coat now so I don’t think she will change much .
Shes an extremely feminine looking Lab so pretty with a delicate face .
Dram had to go to vets naughty Pearls needle teeth pierced the skin on his neck and set off an infection in the skin .
Poor Dram is clipped and on a painkiller and antibiotics ☹️


----------



## ycbm (9 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 67468


Here they are
Pearls quite the little dog now
		
Click to expand...


That's a picture to keep forever


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 March 2021)

poor dram,,  thats so nice that she should stay that colour, its so unusual


----------



## Goldenstar (9 March 2021)

This is Dram as a puppy with his mentors Killi and Pearl the first .
Now it’s his turn .


----------



## splashgirl45 (10 March 2021)

your posts are making me smile, i have just been on the meghan and harry thread and needed something to cheer me up


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			She is an unusual colour there’s almost a silver sheen to her in certain lights she cast out her puppy coat now so I don’t think she will change much .
Shes an extremely feminine looking Lab so pretty with a delicate face .
Dram had to go to vets naughty Pearls needle teeth pierced the skin on his neck and set off an infection in the skin .
Poor Dram is clipped and on a painkiller and antibiotics ☹️
		
Click to expand...



Poor Dram!

Our so-called fox red pup, who I would call butterscotch, has got darker (although not more red) with every coat change, although I don't think any of the pale yellows did, except perhaps on their ears.


----------



## Goldenstar (10 March 2021)

Pearls ears are still very large .
She’s such a pretty thing when she tilts her head she has the look of those paintings of Victoria children with ringlets at the side of their heads .


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Poor Dram!

Our so-called fox red pup, who I would call butterscotch, has got darker (although not more red) with every coat change, although I don't think any of the pale yellows did, except perhaps on their ears.
		
Click to expand...

Tawny, who is also 'butterscotch' gets very dark at moulting time. Ffee is a similar colour to Pearl, she was also from a fox red litter.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 March 2021)

Clodagh said:



			Tawny, who is also 'butterscotch' gets very dark at moulting time. Ffee is a similar colour to Pearl, she was also from a fox red litter.
		
Click to expand...


I used to have a pale yellow whose ears were the same colour as the rest of her but I have also had one that was pale yellow with darker ears, her sister was just a bit darker with ears the same as the rest of her coat.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I used to have a pale yellow whose ears were the same colour as the rest of her but I have also had one that was pale yellow with darker ears, her sister was just a bit darker with ears the same as the rest of her coat.
		
Click to expand...

I'll post a pic of mine tomorrow, but phone is sleeping at the moment.


----------



## Clodagh (10 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Pearls ears are still very large .
She’s such a pretty thing when she tilts her head she has the look of those paintings of Victoria children with ringlets at the side of their heads .
		
Click to expand...

I think bigger ears on labs are how they are now, Brandy who is nearly 13 has tiny ears (ish) then Tawny, 7, has normal ones, Pen and Ffee completely unrelated both have quite long ones.


----------



## Bellasophia (11 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Pearls ears are still very large .
She’s such a pretty thing when she tilts her head she has the look of those paintings of Victoria children with ringlets at the side of their heads .
		
Click to expand...

Only a dog person could say that..lol..I also love your pups progress and especially the welcome Dram has given her.
My poodle boy was also a gentleman with my elderly poodle girl in her last delicate months and a squire  with the new schnauzer pup who replaced her....Dogs like this are a Rare jewel and make our lives so much easier/ happier with a new arrival.Well done Dram.


----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2021)




----------



## Clodagh (11 March 2021)

It's huge, sorry, but there are my two shades of yellow. T always looks darker indoors and at this time of year.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

Clodagh said:



			I think bigger ears on labs are how they are now, Brandy who is nearly 13 has tiny ears (ish) then Tawny, 7, has normal ones, Pen and Ffee completely unrelated both have quite long ones.
		
Click to expand...


I think it is the luck of the draw tbh, sister had a pair of black litter sisters one had tiny ears, which folded up and the other had enormous, long, thick ears.  They would have been born over 30 years ago.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 March 2021)

Bellasophia said:



			Only a dog person could say that..lol..I also love your pups progress and especially the welcome Dram has given her.
My poodle boy was also a gentleman with my elderly poodle girl in her last delicate months and a squire  with the new schnauzer pup who replaced her....Dogs like this are a Rare jewel and make our lives so much easier/ happier with a new arrival.Well done Dram.
		
Click to expand...


Slightly different because she is a bitch but our Rottweiler has 'adopted' the Lab pups, she keeps them babyish tbh, frequently cleans them, ensures they are behind her if anyone comes to the gate and spends most of her time, sitting with them.  She loves to watch them play and tries to join in but doesn't really understand Labrador games.  She has tried to teach them to play 'tug' but of course they lose interest because she is so much stronger than they are.   Their interactions are fascinating to watch.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2021)

Clodagh said:



View attachment 67527

Click to expand...

They are lovely bogs


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2021)

Bellasophia said:



			Only a dog person could say that..lol..I also love your pups progress and especially the welcome Dram has given her.
My poodle boy was also a gentleman with my elderly poodle girl in her last delicate months and a squire  with the new schnauzer pup who replaced her....Dogs like this are a Rare jewel and make our lives so much easier/ happier with a new arrival.Well done Dram.
		
Click to expand...

Watching dogs nurture each other is lovely .
Drams a very gentle loving dog he loves everyone he’s been fantastic with Pearl when she wakes in the morning in her crate she will wimper he gets off the bed and sits by the crate after a little while he comes and nudges me to say please can we get up .
I let her out and she jumps up and down and on spot and then off they go to front door .
They go out come back in then we have a group cuddle .
It’s lovely .


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 March 2021)

the labs on this thread all look in fabulous condition, well covered but not fat,  its so refreshing to see as some of the labs i see locally are fat and  waddle and they are dont have the excuse  that they are  old, its such a shame and the owners are the ones who want to give treats to my dogs and cant understand why i say they cant..


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2021)

Sadly for the Labrador they are the Shetland of the world .


----------



## MrsMozart (18 March 2021)

Such lovely pictures of beautiful dogs.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 March 2021)

splashgirl45 said:



			the labs on this thread all look in fabulous condition, well covered but not fat,  its so refreshing to see as some of the labs i see locally are fat and  waddle and they are dont have the excuse  that they are  old, its such a shame and the owners are the ones who want to give treats to my dogs and cant understand why i say they cant..
		
Click to expand...


Sister and I had been saying had our parents' 2 yellow bitches were fat but were not listened to until Mum went to the bank, arranged to meet Dad and the dogs nearby and noticed 2 fat yellow Labradors walking towards her - then she realised that they were hers!   Sharing  the breakfast toast  etc stopped then!

When we were growing up, we would have got into trouble for feeding the dogs by hand but after we left home, the rot set in (they had fewer dogs by then)


----------



## ycbm (18 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Sadly for the Labrador they are the Shetland of the world .
		
Click to expand...

A Labrador owner once explained to me that labradors are a life support system for a stomach 🤣


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2021)

Here she is monitoring Sky’s training this morning


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2021)

So grown up!


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2021)

And here they are yesterday during a longer cold session clearing the garden at my parents house


----------



## splashgirl45 (25 March 2021)

she has really grown, she is such a beautiful colour


----------



## ycbm (25 March 2021)

She is really beautiful,  GS and she looks so wise and gentle.  
.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2021)

The sharing a chair thing is becoming difficult


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2021)

Why do some arrive upside down ???


----------



## SAujla (31 March 2021)

She is beautiful, looks like a really special bond as well between the two dogs as well


----------



## Bellasophia (31 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 68785


The sharing a chair thing is becoming difficult
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they are from Australian lines?


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2021)

That might be it 
I posted it exactly like I always do and it came upside down .


----------



## Bellasophia (31 March 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			That might be it
I posted it exactly like I always do and it came upside down .
		
Click to expand...

Mine often post sideways..I find it’s often connected to the position in which I hold the iPad  for the initial photo.. are you using an I pad?


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2021)

iphone I will investigate this thank you


----------



## ycbm (31 March 2021)

Dram (replacing autocorrect  Brum 😆)  has a very long suffering look on his face,  as if he's just let out a huge resigned sigh. 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 March 2021)

Yes I think she’s trying to get the seat rather than being sweet and cuddly .


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2021)




----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2021)

Looking like a very grown up young lady
And now Dram can use her as a pillow


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 April 2021)

she seems to be growing very quickly,  lovely girl and boy of course


----------



## ycbm (1 April 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 68899
View attachment 68900
View attachment 68900

Click to expand...

So is the Aga only for warming dogs and clothes,  not cooking  ?


----------



## Goldenstar (2 April 2021)

Yes the Aga is the centre of the dogs heat cult it’s know as the god head .
I do fight my past them to use it .


----------



## Clodagh (3 April 2021)

Your Aga is of a similar vintage to mine! TBH today, with a north wind, mine is only any use as a dog heater, she's quirky. Love her though.
And Pearl is beautiful, I think she is going to look similar to Ffee, who weighs 29.5kgs!


----------



## Moobli (4 April 2021)

Beautiful!  I love the relationship between the two.


----------



## Goldenstar (6 April 2021)

Pearl is now going for walks in the wood here’s a picture from yesterday


----------



## ycbm (6 April 2021)

Nice extended trot there


----------



## wren123 (6 April 2021)

She's looking very grown up there. I love the way she's glued to his side.


----------



## Goldenstar (17 May 2021)

Not posted for a while .
Here they are


----------



## Clodagh (17 May 2021)

So lovely.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 May 2021)

I swear lab puppies are just liquid! The way they just melt over things 😍😂


----------



## Shady (17 May 2021)

Oh I hope my new one gets to do that GS. So lovely to see and  she's such a gorgeous pup.


----------



## ycbm (17 May 2021)

I was missing a Pearl fix, thank you  She's adorable,  and the pair of them together like that ❤
.


----------



## Moobli (17 May 2021)

Beautiful 🤩


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2021)

[


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2021)

So here we are on our first trip away overnight .
left to right 
wearing drying coats in the car because they got soaked .
Pearl looking especially sweet .
The two of them posing


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2021)

A new helping of Pearl spam, lovely! 
.


----------



## dogatemysalad (22 May 2021)

More great photos. Love the way you capture little snapshots of their life.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (22 May 2021)

Look at those ears!


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Look at those ears!
		
Click to expand...

Will they stay like that PaS/GS, do you think?
.


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 May 2021)

I hope it’s not offensive because she’s a lovely example of a lab but her face really reminds me of my gorgeous Dougie dog. Lots of people said he had a beautiful face.
The middle pic.


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2021)

I think she’s a Lab with huge ears I suppose her head will thicken up a bit more she’s not through growing but the ears are very big there’s no getting away from it .


----------



## poiuytrewq (22 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I think she’s a Lab with huge ears I suppose her head will thicken up a bit more she’s not through growing but the ears are very big there’s no getting away from it .
		
Click to expand...

Oh! 
ok, I just thought they were gorgeous 😂
In my mind that’s the prettiest face ever so there! 🥰


----------



## Goldenstar (22 May 2021)

Shes seriously cute when she puts her head on the side like that


----------



## ycbm (22 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I think she’s a Lab with huge ears I suppose her head will thicken up a bit more she’s not through growing but the ears are very big there’s no getting away from it .
		
Click to expand...


They stand out as well compared to Dram's, they are gorgeous.


----------



## Bellasophia (23 May 2021)

Both my st poodle girls heads dramatically  changed( matured )after their third season..they were spayed later .  Labs are a similar size breed..I bet your girl will “ grow into her ears” given time to mature.
Shes lovely.


----------



## JennBags (23 May 2021)

I've been away from HHO for a while and this is one of the few threads I've really missed!  Now caught up on the 4 pages I'd not seen.  Pearl is beautiful, I love her inquisitive face.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2021)

Look who sneaked into the good sitting room from the garden when the French door was open


----------



## wren123 (27 May 2021)

She looks very comfy there in the sun


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2021)

I just left her to it .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (27 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			I think she’s a Lab with huge ears I suppose her head will thicken up a bit more she’s not through growing but the ears are very big there’s no getting away from it .
		
Click to expand...


It's not so much the size, although they are quite big, so much as the angle that they are set on at.  Our yellow one has ears like we've never had before, that is because of their angle, as much as their size, we have had Labs with big ears before but they didn't stand out like hers do.  Sorry I'm no good at posting photos.


----------



## ycbm (27 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 72557


Look who sneaked into the good sitting room from the garden when the French door was open
		
Click to expand...


Naughty girl. Good job the sofa is leather 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (27 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Naughty girl. Good job the sofa is leather 
.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is ,it’s the only solution in this house .


----------



## Goldenstar (29 May 2021)

Oh dear Pearl has chewed the toe of MrG’s churches shoes .
I have warned him to pick shoes up .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh dear Pearl has chewed the toe of MrG’s churches shoes .
I have warned him to pick shoes up .
		
Click to expand...




The perils of having Labradors!

If he gets away with losing just 1 pair of shoes, he'll be doing well!


----------



## Clodagh (29 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh dear Pearl has chewed the toe of MrG’s churches shoes .
I have warned him to pick shoes up .
		
Click to expand...

Ffee ate my ugg boots last night. She bought them for me for Christmas as a sorry for eating the last pair. She is 2 years old. She is bored.
They do have good taste though, I bet Pearl never eats cheap footwear.


----------



## Goldenstar (29 May 2021)

Pearl is especially fond  of the Birkenstocks that I use as slippers they are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## ycbm (29 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			Oh dear Pearl has chewed the toe of MrG’s churches shoes .
I have warned him to pick shoes up .
		
Click to expand...


Oops.   Is Mr G angry?  Does he know yet? 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 May 2021)

ycbm said:



			Oops.   Is Mr G angry?  Does he know yet?
.
		
Click to expand...

No he was ok just upset they where lovely shoes, I had warned him to keep his shoes up a height .
Minutes before Gary’s cousin and wife arrived for the week end she helpfully destroyed a pot of patio plants that where looking particularly nice and spread them in front of the front door as a sort of organic red carpet to welcome them  
Yesterday she ate a highland spring bottle that was in the back of the car sadly it was full of water .
Today  she rearranged ( eaten ) the arm of drivers seat in the lorry and she learning to bury things sadly she practising in the middle of the lawn .
She digs a hole ( seems to mainly use her teeth ) and then piles swag in it she’s not got to the covering up stage .
I also have just found the missing front door mat in a field .
Here comes the bad stage .


----------



## ycbm (31 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			No he was ok just upset they where lovely shoes, I had warned him to keep his shoes up a height .
Minutes before Gary’s cousin and wife arrived for the week end she helpfully destroyed a pot of patio plants that where looking particularly nice and spread them in front of the front door as a sort of organic red carpet to welcome them 
Yesterday she ate a highland spring bottle that was in the back of the car sadly it was full of water .
Today  she rearranged ( eaten ) the arm of drivers seat in the lorry and she learning to bury things sadly she practising in the middle of the lawn .
She digs a hole ( seems to mainly use her teeth ) and then piles swag in it she’s not got to the covering up stage .
I also have just found the missing front door mat in a field .
Here comes the bad stage .
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Pearlsasinger (31 May 2021)

Goldenstar said:



			No he was ok just upset they where lovely shoes, I had warned him to keep his shoes up a height .
Minutes before Gary’s cousin and wife arrived for the week end she helpfully destroyed a pot of patio plants that where looking particularly nice and spread them in front of the front door as a sort of organic red carpet to welcome them 
Yesterday she ate a highland spring bottle that was in the back of the car sadly it was full of water .
Today  she rearranged ( eaten ) the arm of drivers seat in the lorry and she learning to bury things sadly she practising in the middle of the lawn .
She digs a hole ( seems to mainly use her teeth ) and then piles swag in it she’s not got to the covering up stage .
I also have just found the missing front door mat in a field .
Here comes the bad stage .
		
Click to expand...


That sounds about par for the course


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2021)

Whoops naughty Pearl


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2021)

Er never mind we can get another gulp


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2021)

Here’s the wicked little person


----------



## Clodagh (22 July 2021)

Butter wouldn’t melt! How dare you accuse her!


----------



## timbobs (22 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 76243


Whoops naughty Pearl
		
Click to expand...

Oops 🙈 you can’t stay mad at her cute face though!


----------



## Goldenstar (22 July 2021)

No you can’t be cross , she looks shame faced when you find her and goes quiet for a while then I say never mind we can get another and she does a skip and moves on to the next thing .


----------



## ycbm (22 July 2021)

Goldenstar said:



View attachment 76243


Whoops naughty Pearl
		
Click to expand...

What's the problem,  says Pearl,  you can cut the visor off can't you? 
.


----------



## splashgirl45 (23 July 2021)

she is growing up fast, what an innocent pretty face


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2021)

Poor little Pearl is in heat .


----------



## ycbm (31 July 2021)

Goodness that came around quickly,  where is time going? 
.


----------



## Goldenstar (31 July 2021)

I know not my puppy any more moved to the little woman stage .😔


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2021)

Here they are ,on their sleep site in my bedroom ,sorry it on its side .


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (30 September 2021)

They are both lovely <3 tempting me to get another


----------



## Clodagh (30 September 2021)

She’s a beautiful dog. I was offered a 4 month old pup by the same sire as yours recently, I was so tempted but it was moving house week and it was just not possible. Definitely on my interested list for when the time comes.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 September 2021)

Clodagh said:



			She’s a beautiful dog. I was offered a 4 month old pup by the same sire as yours recently, I was so tempted but it was moving house week and it was just not possible. Definitely on my interested list for when the time comes.
		
Click to expand...

She’s a lovely little thing  so sweet naughty but not unruly .
She and Dram have a lovely loving friendship they lie and cuddle each other wash each other and generally snuggle and squirm about loving life .
Theres nothing as lovely that introducing a lab pup to a your lab family and watching it grow up .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (30 September 2021)

They are both gorgeous!

BRB, could you do what we are doing? We  are providing doggy day care for a friend's 12 week old Lab bitch pup,who is adorable but we heave a sighof relief when we wave her off at teatime.   A bit like having grandchildren, I suppose


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2022)

Look who’s all grown up .


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2022)

Sorry she’s on her side not sure how I did that .


----------



## LadyGascoyne (18 November 2022)

Gosh, she’s a lovely looking dog!


----------



## ycbm (18 November 2022)

I was wondering about how she was growing up.  What a smart dog she's grown up to be.  
.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 November 2022)

She is lovely!


----------



## Morwenna (18 November 2022)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (18 November 2022)

She looks fabulous!


----------



## splashgirl45 (18 November 2022)

Gorgeous.   GS. I’m glad someone else’s pics end up sideways, if you work out how to correct it please post the answer, ta


----------



## Bionic Boy (18 November 2022)

She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Goldenstar (18 November 2022)

Here’s one with Dram


----------



## BallyRoanBaubles (18 November 2022)

Lovely dogs 😁


----------



## Ratface (18 November 2022)

Very smart!


----------



## chaps89 (18 November 2022)

Lovely to see nice trim happy labs


----------



## dogatemysalad (19 November 2022)

She's looking great. Thanks for posting the pictures, it's nice to see her growing up and having a great life.


----------



## SilverLinings (21 November 2022)

I think I somehow must have missed this thread the first time around- they are lovely looking dogs GS, and it is sweet to see how much Dram has enjoyed having her around.


----------



## Clodagh (21 November 2022)

Lovely dogs. I feel old as I’m sure I remember you getting Dram and he’s grey! Although he can’t actually be very old?


----------

